# 'You make me smile'



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 4, 2012)

This is an awesome video and also a great one for the lovers of the smash hit song 'I need a dollar'. It is done by the same guy but he is a photographer in the clip. He uses some old school cams. And if so, can you name any of them?


----------



## Kazooie (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't get it.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 8, 2012)

He is the owner of a failing photo studio, but for him, the only thing that matters is his daughter. But the video builds up and eventual (with the help of his daughter) he starts getting clients. But I just wanted to know what those cams where


----------



## unpopular (Aug 8, 2012)

i was kind of hoping it would be an image you made, Josh...


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry pop. I haven't been able to take pcs for awhile as my parents aren't really "going" anywhere. In just stuck in my house. The homework has been staking, the family business is getting a few problems. And I have been mainly studying travel photography, but how can I take pics if I can't travel! And the Melbourne weather has just been blocking any natural and golden light. And to top it off, Australia's biggest amateur photography competition is about "wind". Outside wind! So I'm sorry if I haven't been able to take so many pics. But my parents are going dancing today and I think I could capture a few


----------



## unpopular (Aug 8, 2012)

pfft. don't use my excuses!

I can dig the homework and helping out with your folks, but you don't have a toddler to run through and knock everything over, either! Shoot some glassware or something, don't let your circumstances get in your way - that's kind of my thing.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 8, 2012)

Thankyou old wise unPOPular. Will do! I'm in school right now, I'm that bad


----------

